
Verifying smart contracts in Libra’s Move language - saurabh20n
https://synthetic-minds.com/pages/blog/blog-2019-09-11.html
======
compilers
Very nice! Is the synthesis post ready?

~~~
saurabh20n
Yes. We did all the work together. Was going to talk about that one later, but
since you asked:

Synthesizing smart contracts from test cases. [https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/blog/blog-2019-09-12.html](https://synthetic-
minds.com/pages/blog/blog-2019-09-12.html)

~~~
RichardHeart
Would love to hear back from you guys, richardheartauthor at gmail, emailed
you in oct '18, and jun '19, and now.

~~~
saurabh20n
Thanks for the ping. Looking forward to running your contracts through our
system.

